# FINALLY got to the range with new PT145



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Taurus PT145, 3rd Generation:

Gotta say - Sweet little shooter for a .45 caliber handgun. Not much of a "kick" per-say, more like a Hardy "Push" kinda recoil. Not bad at all.

Ammo - Shot various quantities of following:

Federal's EFMJ .45 (of course) 165 Grain Personal Defense
BTW - I guess the humidity got to the Federal EFMJ rounds as the projectile part was a little green and course/rough feeling.

Winchester FMJ "Hardball" .45 - 230 Grain

Winchester JHP .45 - 230 Grain


No problems AT ALL with any of them. I kinda expected some feed problems with the Federal EFMJ but had none.

Only targets I had were standard paper plates.

At 7 yards shot approx 2 1/2" to left and 1 1/2" down from my POA (Point Of Aim).

Grouping was about 3/4" to 1 1/4" on average.

I really like the SA on the first shot. No failures on first try of any rounds to allow the DA second chance shot this Taurus PT145 3rd Generation feature offers. Which is good news for the ammo and pistol's functioning. I have tried the DA second shot with dry fire and it feels fine by me.

At 15 yards I shot the static small Steel Silhouettes and heard the nice audible "clang" each shot. Not sure about shot placement as targets were pretty "used" and in need of a fresh coat of paint. Might do that one day.

All in All this Taurus PT145 gets a big THUMBS UP from me.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations, It sounds like you got a good one.

Enjoy it

tumbleweed


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm going to pick up a MILLENNIUM PRO™ 140 .40 S&W from Academy tomorrow. I'm getting it for the wife but I'm sure it will spend some time with me.:mrgreen:


----------



## sixguncowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

I picked one up last spring & like yours Army Cop it feeds anything I feed it w/o a hiccup. It's very accurate. So much so that I was quite surprized. Each day it's a toss up on which to carry the PT 145 or My Kimber Ultra CDP or my Kahr K-40. :smt023


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

sixguncowboy said:


> I picked one up last spring & like yours Army Cop it feeds anything I feed it w/o a hiccup. It's very accurate. So much so that I was quite surprized. Each day it's a toss up on which to carry the PT 145 or My Kimber Ultra CDP or my Kahr K-40. :smt023


I picked up a PT745 Pro today, and if it checks out as well as my 24/7 Pro, it's going to replace my Kahr 9mm as my summer carry. One less round, but really big bullets. <G>


----------



## zorba (Jun 26, 2011)

Armycop: I had the same feelings with my PT145, shot great, felt great, easy to conceal. However, after 2 complete breakdowns within 500 rounds. Not worth risking my life. Lifetime warranty though. Doesn't do you any good dead on the street. Plus, from where I live, costs about $75 to ship overnight for repair. I'm selling mine very cheap. Too bad, I thought I had come into something great, at a great price. But as they saying goes, and I did not want to beleive it - you get what you pay for. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

Your one of the lucky ones to get one that works & shoots good

I tested one that was real bad

Billy


----------



## sixguncowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

I've had mine sice 3-09 & not a single problem. You know guys I think it's hit or miss with Taurus sa's. But there's probably more good ones than bad ones.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck with the new wePON ENJOY IT AND BE SAFE!!

rcg


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the PT140 and no problems. Like the rest of my CC I try to shoot them once a month minimum. A thorough cleaning after follows.


----------

